# Is this algae?



## Blain (Dec 2, 2006)

This is in a 2 day old tank, this is the tips of my water sprite.
Any ideas what it is?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can't really tell from the pic. It is either an unhealthy Water Sprite (shipping trauma or lack of light) or it has diatom algae. Do the dark spots rub off easily?


----------

